# Transfers with cotton/modal?



## uncommonleslie (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello, I am a newbie and have a question about cotton/modal blends. Does anyone have EXPERIENCE with using them with inkjet transfers? How well they 1) transfer and 2) how well they holdup or last after continued laudering? Any information and/or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

I have used inkjet transfers for several years. I have some that have been washed many times and the image is still clear and bright. I prefer 100% cotton because the shirt holds up better but 50/50 images work just as well. God Bless.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

High quality inkjet transfers will work well on most all cotton or cotton blends.


----------

